

Starbucks serving wine is a good idea - Specstacular
http://internationalbs.wordpress.com/2010/10/27/starbucks-could-be-onto-a-corker-of-an-idea/

======
jakewalker
It may be a good idea, but it is going to be very difficult to implement
across the United States. Licensing for serving alcohol is extremely complex,
licenses are scarce in many states, and liability issues are huge.

I'd be shocked if this ever rolled out to more than a few stores.

